
Lakka – The DIY Retro Emulation Console - kolev
http://www.lakka.tv/?hn
======
moepstar
1) Grab a console from eBay, fleamarket, ...

2) Get a few games along with it

3) Hook it up

4) Play old games on/with real hardware

5) Fun! (sorry, no profit here ;) )

Really, nothing beats the experience playing those old games on their
respective hardware. You're missing out if you're using an emulator (though
more power & kudos to the devs!).

Only thing i'm using an emulator for is trying the more expensive games first
if i even like them, since retro-gaming kinda exploded and the prices of used
games with it :/

~~~
bunderbunder
Absolutely true. However, as someone who has neither a television set nor an
apartment large enough to fill with hardware I'd only use infrequently, and
also has to travel frequently, I'm still a big fan of these kinds of projects.

It'd be even better if Nintendo could somehow convince publishers to re-
release all their classic titles for the Nintendo DS, assuming it's powerful
enough to reasonably emulate a fair number of platforms. I'd be more than
happy to pay good money for good classics.

~~~
slantyyz
The Wii (dunno about the Wii U) had a pretty great collection of Virtual
Console games for quite a number of platforms.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Virtual_Console_games_f...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Virtual_Console_games_for_Wii_%28North_America%29)

Also, there are flash carts that can run homebrew emulators for the DS,
including an emulator that can play almost all NeoGeo games.

~~~
bunderbunder
Nintendo's got an irritating policy of not releasing games that originally
came out on any TV-based system since NES on Virtual Console for the DS.

------
suprjami
Next we need a DIY handheld to go with this. I don't mean something like the
3D printed handhelds getting around, I mean something people could make
themselves with only basic soldering skills.

I just discovered the Odroid-W, a very tiny Raspberry Pi clone. Surely one
could sneak that into a PSP housing easily.

------
comice
I've been using this for months. Works really well! Almost everything works
out of the box.

I just installed it on a usb stick, bought a £5 USB adaptor that let me use my
xbox360 wireless controllers (up to 4 iirc), plugged it into the little nettop
box I usually use for Kodi and I was up and running!

